# Just Back From Amsterdam



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Did all the ususal touristy things, Anne Frank' s house, Mrs M wanted a look at one of the Diamond places - too rich for us to buy though. Canal tour and a coffee shop:yes:

Walked down this street with all these windows and doors, I just couldn't make out the watches the young ladies were wearing, those red lights don't half strain your eyes







Since this was just after the coffee shop visit. maybe those funny cakes were to blame :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

_"lady in red...is dancing with me...cheek to cheek" _


----------



## Brighty (Jul 25, 2008)

Just out of interest you understand, how has the smoking ban affected the amsterdam coffee shops? Is it ganja only in joints, no tobacco? or is there a smoking room where staff don't go? or is it cake and cookies only?

Never been to amsterdam but always wanted to, for the windmills and that.

Brighty


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

It's my favourite place on the planet.

The architecture, the coffee shops, the museums, the coffee shops, the canal sytems, the coffee shops, the markets, the coffee shops, window shopping in the red light district, the coffee shops, the friendly dutch people who speak better English that wot I does, the coffe shops.

And it seems to be one of the few places in mainland Europe where you can get a decent curry.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

ahh a'dam.... I grew up there, and tend to call it home... one of the few places i miss from Europe... sigh... glad u had a good time Mel


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Brighty said:


> *for the windmills and that*.
> 
> Brighty


 

Get yourself on a boat, it's sort of one of those things you have to do before your time is up.

It's not that far from Darlo


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

mel you wasnt looking at the ladies with the blue lights were you because those aint ladies.

i too love amsterdam ,i do love going over there and getting off my head for a week its awesome oh and theres some nice buildings and gallereys too but the white widow is amazing.

personally better ladies in prague.

jason.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Amsterdan is one of those places that you never seem to get tired of IMO


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Sounds like you had a good time. I heard off a mate of mine that the joints you buy are ready rolled. Not like some guy sitting rolling them but properly made like cigarettes with gold stamps on them. Does any one know of this? I wonâ€™t class you as a druggie. :tongue2: Just wanted to know.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Glad you had a great time Mel.  Must get round to going there before I get too old to enjoy myself. h34r:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

jaslfc5 said:


> personally better ladies in prague.


To expensive, central Prague was just a rip off and we rarely went there, Plzen, about 70 klicks west, Pamala Bar and the Alpha Club, From Russia With Love, girls to die for and a quarter of the price :blink:


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Nice city I hope will revisit someday.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

michaelh said:


> Sounds like you had a good time. I heard off a mate of mine that the joints you buy are ready rolled. Not like some guy sitting rolling them but properly made like cigarettes with gold stamps on them. Does any one know of this? I wonâ€™t class you as a druggie. :tongue2: Just wanted to know.


yeah its all above board and very well organised you can buy ready rolled or you can roll them youreself . last time i went was on a stag and 20 of us all smoking i stayed away from the mexican magic mushrooms thank god as it all got very messy after that ,a great city i love it to bits but is very much like going to glastonbury only slightly bigger and with trams and museums.

jason.


----------

